# Best way to store a fog machine???



## backdraft125

I have a SXI 1000 watt fog machine. The user manual talks about cleaning, but on the cleaner bottle it says to clean and refill with fogger liquid and never leave machine without fogger liquid. Is this the proper way to store??? Any sugustions??? Thanks


----------



## goneferal

I dunno, I plan to run some distilled water and white vinegar through mine before storage.


----------



## stagehand1975

If you leave fluid in it. Make sure it is stored in heated space. Alot of fog fluid is not freeze thaw stable and will get stringy. That the end result solids that formed will clog you pump.


----------



## corey872

Knock on wood, I'm going on ~7 years with my wal-mart cheap-o fogger, just clean it up, store with fluid in the tank down in the basement where it won't freeze. I'd worry seals may dry out or deteriorate if it was stored empty.

On a side note, I noticed Target stores had an actual 'fog machine cleaner' this year. Was tempted to try some, but all I've ever had in my machine is fog juice, so hate to break the streak.


----------



## Vlad

The generally accepted procedure is to store the fogger with juice in it to keep the seals in the pump from drying out. It should be stored in room temperature conditions, and if possible run at least a few times during the off season so it doesn't seize up. Most suggest that cleaner NOT be used unless you notice decreased performance from the machine, and then make sure to completely flush any traces of the cleaner from the machine, and run it awhile with fog juice before storing it away.


----------



## Just Whisper

Glad I read this tonight, I was going to empty mine tomorrow and could not find the empty jug in which to put my solution. Problem solved. Thanks all.


----------



## Dead Things

Have to throw in my two cents. I had a cheapo Gemmy fogger from Walmart (not cheap in Canada, $50) and at the end of the season I put cleaning solution in it and stored it indoors for the season. Cleaning solution is distilled water with vinegar in it for $10 for a 1/2 liter. Pulled it out before Halloween and it was dead, pump churning but no fog. So off I go and buy a fogger. After Halloween I buy 2 more, so I run fog solution through all 3 and then store them with solution indoors. In April I pull them out and voila, all three are dead. Pump churning, no fog. I was pissed!!!  I sent a "strongly worded" email to Gemmy and remarkably, they replied. They told me that they recommend the foggers have water run through them and then to dry them as thoroughly as possible before storing. Sooooo... that's what I have done. I think I will still pull them out in the spring and run fluid through them and if they don't work, I will wait until Halloween, go buy a new fogger, stick the old fogger in the box and keep returning them until I have new foggers (if it's wrong, why does it feel so right?):ninja:


----------



## debbie5

*How to store the fogger?*

I posted my fogger's instructions on how to store it here years ago, and now can't find it.

Can I tip the fogger upside down to get extra juice poured out of it? Should I run vinegar ( or what??) thru it before storing it??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

I seem to remember two schools of thought, both seemed to be valid.

One was to drain it and run vinegar (or was it a vinegar solution?) through it to clean it out.

The other was (and this is what I've done the last few years) is to store them horizontal with some amount of fog juice in them and just leave them be.

Both seem to work equally well based upon what people have reported.


----------



## tcass01

Most of the Fogger makers warn that rinsing them with vinegar , though it will clean out deposits, will also swell and deteriorate the rubber seals. If you do clean it be sure to store it with some fog juice in it. run it first to get the juice into the lines and into the atomizer/heat exchanger.


----------



## Dixie

I'm following this thread carefully - I think our big, main fogger has about 2 more *psssssht's* to it before it gets too clogged to run


----------



## RoxyBlue

We pour off any remaining fog juice at the end of the evening, rinse the tank with tap water, pour it out, then add more tap water and let it run to clear the tubing. Then we remove the tubing, let the fogger run again, then pour out any leftover water and store the fogger dry. We've had the same fogger for about five years and this has been the routine for at least a couple three of those years.


----------



## debbie5

Regular water or distilled water?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We use plain old tap water. Distilled water would be fine, but we just don't bother with it.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks!! I was worried that tipping it might wack it out. Thanks.

EDIT_ will they fry if you run them til dry?? I was wondering about that last night so I kept pouring more fluid in.... (coughcoughcough).


----------



## RoxyBlue

If it's dry and runs for an extended period of time, I believe you could fry the fogger. We monitor the "run until dry" portion of the clean up.


----------



## Vlad

Not to say some things have worked for some people, but running tap water into a fogger is really a no no. It has tons of diluted chemicals and minerals that can leave deposits behind. Most manufacturers say don't run cleaner through it till you notice diminished performance, and store it with fluid in it (to keep the seals and rings from drying out) in a room temp environment. There are home made cleaner solutions you can use (use the forum search feature,they've been discussed before), I can't recall the proportions, but I believe it's a white vinegar and distilled water mix.


----------



## debbie5

I usually try to lay down a lot so I keep all my seals & rings from drying out, too. It's an over-40 thing... I don't need any corrosion or clogs. Or drips.


----------



## Spooky D

I just lost my first fogger  it lasted me close to 10 years. I always kept it stored full of fluid and primed for and use, never had one problem with it. Till it died of course.


----------



## psyko99

I usually use a 50/50 solution of distilled water and vinegar. I run it through a couple of cycles. Empty the tank and fill it with fog solution, then run it through a couple of cycles. After that I just empty the tank and store it horizontally. This has worked for the last three years for me.


----------



## Haunted Spider

so complicated...... so many choices. 

Well I have an American DJ 1200 fogstorm. I have had it now for 6 years or so. I have never emptied the solution out of it to store it and have yet to have to clean it. Still full force fog comes out each time. It even sat for 2 years without use when I was in an apartment complex and couldn't use it. I bought the cleaner for it but since it still runs like a champ, I don't need to use it. 

Store it the way you like but I will keep with my method, that and good fog solution in the tank which helps extend the life anyway.


----------



## MonkeyBasic

I just leave fog juice in mine (I've got 4 foggers by various manufacturers). Occasionally I will run a vinegar/distilled water solution through them before the season starts, but that's it. 

Not saying this is the correct process, it's just what I do


----------



## randomr8

What can a first time fog machine purchaser expect? The fogger maintenance subject has so many varying view and is at best confusing. 

I only started using foggers when the 400 watt versions were 100 bucks. Now I can get them on November 1st for 15 bucks. I've tried cleaning and and not and cleaning and re running fluid thru after cleaning. I end up loosing some every year no matter what I try. We might want to better define any fogger maint discussions. I assume that a fogger that is 1000 watts or better and is a well know brand has maint. instructions and possibly better warranty ( hopefully they last longer too). 

I've had some low end foggers last 4 years. Some only 2. At the level I buy I think they are considered throw away electronics, and you know I hate to throw ANYTHING away. At my level of fogger purchase consistent quality is probably an issue ( unless it's consistent low quality). 

I'm only trying to point out the obvious "you get what you pay for". If you shell out the money for something good or better than what I normally buy it should last longer. I've come to accept the fact that I may be loosing 30-50 dollars a year in fogger purchases (which of course pales to the candy purchases).


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> We pour off any remaining fog juice at the end of the evening, rinse the tank with tap water, pour it out, then add more tap water and let it run to clear the tubing. Then we remove the tubing, let the fogger run again, then pour out any leftover water and store the fogger dry. We've had the same fogger for about five years and this has been the routine for at least a couple three of those years.


That is exactly the way I do it too, Roxy. I've had my foggers for 5-6 years as well and have never had a problem with them starting up for next Halloween. I know Spirit sells the cleaner but have never used it. I've read that using 4:1 water/vinegar works but I haven't tried it. I'm continuing with the same routine. Oh, and I would have to say that distilled is a good idea if you have hard water. Those calcium, magnesium and other minerals and metals can leave deposits inside the fogger.


----------



## BugFreak

I have one of the 1000w foggers from Spirit that so far (knock on wood) has lasted two years. I use the cleaner fluid also from Spirit and store it dry. The instructions on the cleaner say to run a cup through the fogger until dry so that's what I do and so far so good.

Previously when I worked a haunted trail they would store the foggers as-is after Halloween and every year I would end up replacing them because of clogs and rust so I am a little paronoid with my own. Also the juice in the trail foggers always got cloudy and had white funk floating around in it the next year. You guys that store them with juice in them don't run into that?


----------



## MonkeyBasic

BugFreak said:


> Also the juice in the trail foggers always got cloudy and had white funk floating around in it the next year. You guys that store them with juice in them don't run into that?


Sounds like it could have been the juice they were using. My juice is always clear even over the off season. I only use Froggy's juice.


----------



## Spooky1

MonkeyBasic said:


> Sounds like it could have been the juice they were using. My juice is always clear even over the off season. I only use Froggy's juice.


Staying away from cheap fog juice is a good idea. I've used Froggy's for years too. I've cleaned the fogger with vinegar occasionally. We only run the fogger one night a year so it doesn't get heavy use.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've gone through a few really good pricey fog machines and followed all the rules for care and storage and then dead the second year (I have 3 really expensive, cool fog machines in pieces in my garage, hoping someday they can be fixed). About 3 years ago I bought two fog machines at Targets for five bucks each at an after Halloween sale. Also a few quarts of fog juice for 75 cents. Cheaper than dry ice I figured. Well that one cheap machine is going strong. Haven't touched the back up 5 buck machine. To store it I put it back in its box, half full of fog juice and keep it level in a store room off the garage. This machine came with a fogger that keeps on going. I do not have to step on anything, switch it out with a timer or whatever. Also I fill it up at 5pm and it lasts until 11pm. It blows fog all night long, thick and strong and I have about 1/4 tank left. This year I didn't even test it...I just put it out and it was amazing as always.

I realize I was lucky for the sale but today I'd buy it at it's original price of 20 bucks or I bet it's 30 now.

So for me...no more rinsing, special fog cleaning formula, no vinegar. None of it worked for me anyway. Leaving my machine half full, level and safe does.


----------



## billman

I leave the fog juice in mine. I'll run it here and there during the year.

I would say where you store is more important. If it's up in your attic, should be ok. I left one of mine out in the shed (during the winter in freezing temps)..needless to say it did not work at halloween time. Now, I keep them up in my attic and have had not had a problem for the past few years.


----------

